# Aston Martin vanquish S - Beau Technique



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Firstly, happy new year to all.

You can keep up to date with Beau Technique on:

Linkedin - Youtube - Google+ - Twitter

I was called just shy of Christmas to carry out a pre-detail assessment on a clients car with regards to further detailing treatments there after. Vehicle in question was a lovely Aston Martin vanquish S which was a recently acquired barrel of fun.

Vehicle assessment was carried out through checking under light sources and measuring paint thickness with the Positest 200 multi layer paint depth gauge.



















Giving relatively consistent readings all over albeit this one point of 80 ish mircrons. Due to the nature of the metallic in the paintwork, the ultra sonic's were not 100% accurate so a secondary check over in certain areas was carried out with the CM8228 paint thickness gauge which clarified a comparative read out of thickness. The client wanted nothing short of a perfect finish so full paint correction detail was agreed along with tending to the interior and engine with interior valet and engine bay detail.

No major wash preparation was needed but never the less, a scrupulous wash regime wash used to ensure all vehicle was washed, cleaned, decontaminated and ready for paint correction.

On with some cracking defects. Those that have a weak stomach may want to turn away now.









































































At this point we would normally go into the 50/50 bravado and before / after shots of various panels but I got so engrossed in the car that it was all but neglected.

Striking a pose mid flow paint correction.




























All polishing was carried out with the following products and tools:

Scholl concepts S17+ ( of course )
3M ultrafina SE
3M yellow pads
3M blue pads
Lake country purple foamed wool pad for RDS
Scholl concepts blue and spot polishing pads for intricate areas
Flex PE 14-2 rotary polisher

Once all necessary steps were taken along the paint correction lines of things it was time to get things tidied and finalised. 
Engine bay was dressed with Autoglym vynil and rubber care. Under bonnet and painted sections with AIO to leave this...





































Geoff worked his magic on the interior with a thorough vacuum whilst dusting along the way. All leather treated with LTT leather care ultra foam and auto protect. Chemical guys new car scent applied. Interior glass cleaned with Autosmart clear view glass cleaner and waffle towel. Door shuts were polished with AIO. All seals treated with Dr Beasleys plastic trim sealant. Interior looking nice and fresh...














































On with the exterior again. Exterior glass with Permanon glass ready to use glass cleaner and nano sealant...










Dr Beasleys plastic trim sealant used again for seals and relevant exterior trim...










Wheels sealed with Wolfs Chemicals rim shield nano wheel sealant...










Tyres dressed with 2 coats of Swissol pneu applied with the dedicated Swissvax pneu brush...










Paintwork protection was something I was scratching my head about. Durability wasnt a factor as the vehicle would not be used much and is kept garaged, used only on dry days ( or will be ) In the end there was a light bit of banter with teh client and we set on Beau Technique Meilluer carnauba wax...










Little bit of wax curing...










Wax removed using Carpro boa fluffy towels.
Usual other bits attended to with QD and cotton bud's or toothpicks for the toothpickery crew out there. Exhausts polished with Einzett metal polish. Arches dressed with Autoglym vynil and rubber care.

At this point I bring you the finished article after some 27 man hours in total. Enjoy...









































































The owner taking in some glory shots for the friends at work...














































And back in the garage to where it will stay for a few weeks now...








































































































































Great experience. Absolutely lovely client to deal with and a big thanks for letting me have the opportunity to work in his freshly built garage ( which I want )

Thanks for looking folks.

Scott.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful dude, simply wonderful.

You gave her some TLC and she looks magic!


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

awesome car and must say amazing garage space too


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nicely done mate, looks spot on! 
Lovely car to work on too :argie:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Cracking job , amazing car


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Very very nice.Class work


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice one scott, that must look the dogs in real life :thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

So thats what you were up to when I called  cracking job mate :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet, great work Scott :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice indeed! :thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Want it, Want it, Want it.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

The car looks amazing from every angle possible. :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice Scott


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is stunning, great work :thumb:


----------



## AlphaDriver (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunning car, great work.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent result!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Beautiful job on a lovely car!! :argie: :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks stunning Scott


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow, what a superb outcome mate, very well done, the paint looks dripping wet.
And what an amazing underlying silver metallic it has too.

And you were right about his garage....or is it the local hospitals operating theatre......


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Was hoping you'd do a write up on this one Scott, looking forward to it after the teasers on Twitter!

All that burnishing really was worthwhile, it looks stunning!

ATB
Jon


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice work Scott, just a small criticism for you, camera does not do your work justice:thumb:

Kev


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

The guy taking the photo's looks like theo paphitis!


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Stunning 

Callum


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks fantastic amazing garage he has too


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work perfect work!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Grommit said:


> Beautiful dude, simply wonderful.
> 
> You gave her some TLC and she looks magic!


Thanks mate.



StuartyD said:


> Stunning work :thumb:


Cheers.



gav1513 said:


> awesome car and must say amazing garage space too


Cheers. The garage was a dream work space.



888-Dave said:


> Very nicely done mate, looks spot on!
> Lovely car to work on too :argie:


All the boxes ticked and a nicely finished car with a smiling customer. Priceless Dave.



efib said:


> Cracking job , amazing car


Thanks.



Dj.X-Ray said:


> Very very nice.Class work


Cheers.



dennis said:


> Nice one scott, that must look the dogs in real life :thumb:


Pictures never give a fully true perception. Under the lights it looked crazy with teh silver metallic.



kasman said:


> So thats what you were up to when I called  cracking job mate :thumb:


Hi Keith. Yep, this is the baby. Nice catch up the other day and will be over at some point in the future.:thumb:



Mr Face said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeet, great work Scott :thumb:


Cheers Mike.



matt_83 said:


> Very nice indeed! :thumb:


Thanks.



Bowler said:


> Want it, Want it, Want it.


Think anyone would have to be a little barking to not want it lol.



explorer said:


> The car looks amazing from every angle possible. :thumb:


Thank you.



Black Magic Detail said:


> very nice Scott


Cheers matey:thumb:



AaronGTi said:


> Great work as always :thumb:


Thanks Aaron.



Trip tdi said:


> That is stunning, great work :thumb:


Cheers Trip.



AlphaDriver said:


> Stunning car, great work.


Thanks.



Bill58 said:


> Excellent result!


Thanks.



skorpios said:


> Beautiful job on a lovely car!! :argie: :thumb:


Thank you kindly.



North east Car Care said:


> Looks stunning Scott


Cheers Shaun.



banarno said:


> Wow, what a superb outcome mate, very well done, the paint looks dripping wet.
> And what an amazing underlying silver metallic it has too.
> 
> And you were right about his garage....or is it the local hospitals operating theatre......


Thanks Lee. Could be easily mistaken for an operating theatre or photography studio. Perfect man cave.



JBirchy said:


> Was hoping you'd do a write up on this one Scott, looking forward to it after the teasers on Twitter!
> 
> All that burnishing really was worthwhile, it looks stunning!
> 
> ...


Cheers Mr Birch. I did intend in going all out with defect shots etc but got waaay too engrossed in teh job.



spursfan said:


> Nice work Scott, just a small criticism for you, camera does not do your work justice:thumb:
> 
> Kev


Kev. Thanks. I will never make a photographer. Do my best with what I have and no.:thumb:



PhilDc2 said:


> The guy taking the photo's looks like theo paphitis!


mmm! Maybe so but im sure the main thing is the work carried out and teh car to be commented on rather than the owner.:thumb:



Spotless Detailing said:


> Stunning
> 
> Callum


Callum, thank you.



steview said:


> Looks fantastic amazing garage he has too


Cheers.



TopSport+ said:


> awesome work perfect work!


Thanks.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Amazing car and work. Is it me or do those wheels just not look right on the car? I'd have to change them!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Simply Stunning Scott, wonderful.

John Tht.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely work my man and a cracking write up with some stunning pictures. Wax does look somewhat special, a nice choice for the Aston

What's the Dr Beasley trim dressing like? Good Durability?

With the Pneu, do you spray onto the tyre and spread or directly on to the brush?

Cheers my man looking forward to more write ups.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Philb1965 said:


> Amazing car and work. Is it me or do those wheels just not look right on the car? I'd have to change them!


Thanks. Yes, wheels are older spec iirc. Wheels do maketh the car but if the owners happy, that's all that matters bud:thumb:



Titanium Htail said:


> Simply Stunning Scott, wonderful.
> 
> John Tht.


John, thanks bud.



Soul Hudson said:


> Lovely work my man and a cracking write up with some stunning pictures. Wax does look somewhat special, a nice choice for the Aston
> 
> What's the Dr Beasley trim dressing like? Good Durability?
> 
> ...


Pneu, usually 2 applications on the tyres. Direct to brush. Leave few minutes then wipe with microfibres or applicator. Repeat.

Dr Beasleys plastic sealant is quite a durable trim dressing having had a good 5 weeks from it on my van which does a good amount of miles per week and gets washed 1 - 2 times a week so doesn't degrade quickly nor streak like many I've used.

Thanks.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Some very nice images there Scott.

Top work and some mega flake poppage.:thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Top notch there mate, lovely clarity on the paint, flake to the max! Rome wasn't built in a day and you can tell some hard graft has gone in to the car, wax looks lovely too! Great finish to top it off with :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

ooooohhh, look at you ..

Very nice work buddy, looked like a nice place to work..

As always, great work and great finish :thumb:..


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Many thanks for getting back to me and answering my questions. Hugely appreciated. Keep up the good work and excellent write ups.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Great work on a special British car!

Chris.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Some very nice images there Scott.
> 
> Top work and some mega flake poppage.:thumb:


Thanks mate.



Deeper Detail said:


> Top notch there mate, lovely clarity on the paint, flake to the max! Rome wasn't built in a day and you can tell some hard graft has gone in to the car, wax looks lovely too! Great finish to top it off with :thumb:


Cheers Mike. Certainly wasnt flashed over quickly. Client knew what he wanted and a half cut job was not the case.



dooka said:


> ooooohhh, look at you ..
> 
> Very nice work buddy, looked like a nice place to work..
> 
> As always, great work and great finish :thumb:..


Ta Rob.



Soul Hudson said:


> Many thanks for getting back to me and answering my questions. Hugely appreciated. Keep up the good work and excellent write ups.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


Not a problem and thanks.



ckeir.02mh said:


> Great work on a special British car!
> 
> Chris.


Thank you.

Thanks for all the wonderful comments, appreciating the work carried out and of course the car.:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Superb work as always Scott, and a lovely car to work on :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Excellent work Scott and good to see such a range of products used for the protection


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks much better mate...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Superb work as always Scott, and a lovely car to work on :thumb:


Cheers mate.



Prism Detailing said:


> Excellent work Scott and good to see such a range of products used for the protection


Thanks Bobby. Found my mojo again for mixing it up a bit with products now. Use what I find good and works rather than becoming yet another of the blinded flock as it were.



PaulN said:


> Looks much better mate...


Cheers Paul


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

lol No probs buddy


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Just read this reference our conversation on sunday evening scott a great read mate and superb work as normal.

Andy


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

madwaxer said:


> Just read this reference our conversation on sunday evening scott a great read mate and superb work as normal.
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy. Glad you enjoyed.:thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Looking good chap. Nice car to start 2013 with too! :buffer:


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

looking good scott :thumb:


----------

